# I said, I want the water on full! Hilarious parrot antics!



## Aunt Marg (Dec 15, 2020)

If this doesn't kick-start your day with a laugh, I don't know what will.


----------



## Sliverfox (Dec 15, 2020)

We used to have parakeets.
One in particular was a sweet heart.
It would  take a bath under  a drip of water  in kitchen sink.

It also would  sit  down to  eat our  food at meal times
Flew  over by me  one time,, asked  'piece of cheese.'

Sigh,, wish hubby  didn't mind  birds  flying about the house.

Even that  small of a bird  like to chew on the wood work.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 15, 2020)

Sliverfox said:


> We used to have parakeets.
> One in particular was a sweet heart.
> It would  take a bath under  a drip of water  in kitchen sink.
> 
> ...


My fear would be getting bit by one.

Their beaks are no-nonsense and I'll bet are capable of inflicting severe damage.


----------



## Sliverfox (Dec 15, 2020)

The only time I got   a painful bite from a parakeet was from a  female bird.

She didn't  like  me, would try to bite.
I saw that  look in her eye as she  walked up my hand.
I  drew my blouse  closed.
She still found an opening & bit me  on my breast!

She went to a new home.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 15, 2020)

Sliverfox said:


> The only time I got   a painful bite from a parakeet was from a  female bird.
> 
> She didn't  like  me, would try to bite.
> I saw that  look in her eye as she  walked up my hand.
> ...


Ouch!

Bad, bad, little birdie.

I don't know anything about parrots and larger pet birds, but from all that I see, it seems the bigger pet birds are ever so gentle, as if they know that they can hurt someone, so they're extra careful?


----------



## Sliverfox (Dec 15, 2020)

Yes, cockatoos can really bite.
Son's    bird  loves to bite me.
Mutual dislike .

She' heckles me  when  we are there.
He takes her outside,Let's her fly loose.
Don't know why a hawk or eagle hasn't  gotten her.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 15, 2020)

Sliverfox said:


> Yes, cockatoos can really bite.
> Son's    bird  loves to bite me.
> Mutual dislike .
> 
> ...


Wow! I would have never guessed. 

I wouldn't take a chance on allowing a pet bird outside without me being right there with it.

I can't believe the bird doesn't fly away?

They must know where their home is?


----------



## Sliverfox (Dec 17, 2020)

He got her as a baby,, hand  fed her, so she's his Velcro  bird.

I think he may have few  youtube videos of her  .
One is her playing in the rain or  bopping on porch railing.

Sheis supposed to be white  but  she gets into  whatever he's working on.
Dirty grey  bird.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 17, 2020)

Sliverfox said:


> He got her as a baby,, hand  fed her, so she's his Velcro  bird.
> 
> I think he may have few  youtube videos of her  .
> One is her playing in the rain or  bopping on porch railing.
> ...


Okay, that makes sense. Boy, are they ever close! No separating the two.


----------

